# Ever bought from here?



## lhtaxidermy (Jun 11, 2013)

Has anyone ever bought stuff from here http://www.getyourgoatgear.com/
If so how were they to deal with.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Just took a look at their website. The first thing I noticed were the extremely annoying ads that pop up every time I navigate to a new page on their website. Sorry, something like that is enough for me to buy from someone else.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree the popular are annoying but ither than that I've no idea about them. Ive had great luck with Butthead Packgoats gear and I like that their panniers also have horizontal cinches so you can make them smaller if needed. And I know a lot of people like Northwest Packgoat Supply's gear too.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Pop-ups I meant ... Damn smart phone!


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I like Northwest's gear, particularly their saddle kit. You get quality oak and poplar construction, but you can save some money if you're willing to do some shaping, sanding, and finishing yourself. If you put some time into the wood finishing, you can make a really really nice pack saddle, and it also gives you the option to do custom carving or wood burning and then choose your own finish color.


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Shouldn't be a problem.*

Matt was easy to work with when he made some replacement pads for my Owhyee saddle. He donated a saddle for the auction a couple of years ago. He has used his saddles for several years. He is 15 miles from me.


----------



## squeakymcmurdo (Jun 10, 2013)

Do they have a physical store then? I only see their PO Box on their website and I'm over that way all the time.


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

Last time I talked to him he said he builds most items when ordered but has some items on hand. He sells out of his home.


----------



## lhtaxidermy (Jun 11, 2013)

kentd71 said:


> Last time I talked to him he said he builds most items when ordered but has some items on hand. He sells out of his home.


I hope this is the case. Dad ordered 2 saddles and 2 set of panniers from this place a few weeks ago and never got any comformation back. He has left multiple messages and emails with no response. He is kind of wishing he would have just ordered from northwest again.


----------



## DarklingFarm (May 30, 2011)

lhtaxidermy said:


> I hope this is the case. Dad ordered 2 saddles and 2 set of panniers from this place a few weeks ago and never got any comformation back. He has left multiple messages and emails with no response. He is kind of wishing he would have just ordered from northwest again.


I've been in communications a few times with them, asking lots of questions about gear and what-not, and more recently about a purchase of their roll top paniers. (I'm pretty excited because they were willing to do custom colors.) but I haven't heard back for a while, too. Perhaps something has happened?


----------



## squeakymcmurdo (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it just me or are the navigation buttons for Custom Repairs and Tack & Accessories not working?


----------



## lhtaxidermy (Jun 11, 2013)

Just to keep everyone filled in they did get in contact with dad, so maybe everything is on the up and up. I will post a what we think of their stuff when it comes in. Yes, they will do so different colors on the panniers and the roll top panniers is what we have ordered.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Did you ever get your order?


----------



## lhtaxidermy (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, we received out order and everything seems to be very well made. It would be an advantage to his business to have better commutations with the customers but the products seem first rate.


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

That is good to hear.


----------

